
Interactive Sketching of Urban Procedural Models - mpweiher
http://www-sop.inria.fr/reves/Basilic/2016/NGGBB16/
======
lunchTime42
Brilliant- how does it perform with difficult gramars, such as fractals or
organic shapes?

------
graham1776
Is the software available for download?

------
323454
Magic

